# Gunsmoke



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Bet if you watched it on a fuzzy 20 inch screen you would have never seen it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't have a pic but my Dad and I were watching Gunsmoke and saw the trail of a jet airplane in the distance.
My Dad was always noticing stuff like that. I remember some movie or show we were watching and it was a scene in the dessert form a period before automobiles. He pointed out Jeep tracks in the sand!


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Craig.. Dude, that's just off the ph_ck'in chain.. 
Me being huge fan of the old "Gunsmoke" re-runs & try catching it every night.. 

*Thank you for posting that Brother, providing my first laugh in the morning.. 
*Tipp'in me hat 2 you sir.. Have safe day..


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Nice catch! 

If this show is before your time and you're looking for something good to watch, this is one of the all time greatest TV shows.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

If they just deleted all TV other than andy Griffith, d#ck van d#ke, and Gunsmoke I would be perfectly happy, and the world would probably be a better place. Gunsmoke or the rifleman used to be on a lot of times when dad would come to the house for lunch.

Had to edit it just so the guys name would show up.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dell3c said:


> Craig.. Dude, that's just off the ph_ck'in chain..
> Me being huge fan of the old "Gunsmoke" re-runs & try catching it every night..
> 
> *Thank you for posting that Brother, providing my first laugh in the morning..
> *Tipp'in me hat 2 you sir.. Have safe day..


I have my Directv set to record all Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Andy Griffith Show, and Rifleman. Beverly Hillbillies are just now coming back and I have them set to record as well.


splatz said:


> Nice catch!
> If this show is before your time and you're looking for something good to watch, this is one of the all time greatest TV shows.


Believe it or not. Now and again I will see one I have never seen before (or I just don't remember). I never watched it growing up. I just started watching it about 10 years ago.
Right at this moment I have over 100 episodes not watched yet. They run Gunsmoke on the INSP channel for hours late at night.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> I have my Directv set to record all Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Andy Griffith Show, and Rifleman. Beverly Hillbillies are just now coming back and I have them set to record as well.
> 
> Believe it or not. Now and again I will see one I have never seen before (or I just don't remember). I never watched it growing up. I just started watching it about 10 years ago.
> Right at this moment I have over 100 episodes not watched yet. They run Gunsmoke on the INSP channel for hours late at night.


Same here, I discovered it about 5-10 years ago, I discovered Bonanza and when I went through all of those, tried Gunsmoke. I thought Bonanza was a pretty good show but Gunsmoke was excellent.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Check YouTube for those programs. Enter Beverly Hillbillies S1E1 and go from there, same for any title. Not everything is there but there's a whole lot on there. I enjoy at least the first few episodes of those old shows. Interesting to see how it started and ran from the onset.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Death valley days, tales of wells Fargo, Laramie, wanted dead or alive are others too.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is a station here that starts at 5 am with Lancer, then to Maverick, 2 shows of Wanted Dead or Alive, Have Gun will Travel, Rawhide and then High Chaparral


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

HUGE fan of Gunsmoke. I find my self watching more and more classic TV shows now. For the most part I can just watch them and enjoy them with out any real politics injected into them.

For what ever reason I seem to like the older Gunsmoke episodes that are only 30 min long and the older Bonanza episodes. I don't really care for the Bonanza episodes from the 70's. All Rifleman episodes are good.



CA C-10 said:


> Death valley days, tales of wells Fargo, Laramie, wanted dead or alive are others too.


Those are all good too. You must watch the Inspire channel as they have all of those on there.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> HUGE fan of Gunsmoke. I find my self watching more and more classic TV shows now. For the most part I can just watch them and enjoy them with out any real politics injected into them.


That's the reason I primarily watch older shows. I can actually just relax and watch an entertaining show without sex, cussing, controversy, and politics being in every episode. Ive seen all the d#ck van d#ke show episodes probably 5 times and they still make me laugh everytime. Writers now days are so lazy and unskilled they couldn't make 10 minutes worth of content without boobs and f-bombs. Stuff rated pg anymore would make 007 blush.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

mburtis said:


> *Had to edit it just so the guys name would show up.*


Yeah, I had a mod delete one of my posts because I made a reference to a pair of d#kes!  
Whew... At lease I wasn't banned!


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I was ribbing my buddy at work the other day. Said "I guess I'll have to call them side cuts or something so you don't try and hand me your ex wife" he wasn't amused


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

splatz said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> If this show is before your time and you're looking for something good to watch, this is one of the all time greatest TV shows.


It’s way before my time but great show. 30 minute black and whites are the best IMO. Bonanza, wagon train, rifleman, leave it to beaver, perry mason are all great. I’m 30 but much rather watch the wholesome shows. Society would be better off if programming was still like it was


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bonanza? BONANZA? I caught a couple episodes until Hoss had to ask his daddy's permission to go out on a date at age 30. 

GTFOOH


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

mburtis said:


> That's the reason I primarily watch older shows. I can actually just relax and watch an entertaining show without sex, cussing, controversy, and politics being in every episode. Ive seen all the d#ck van d#ke show episodes probably 5 times and they still make me laugh everytime. Writers now days are so lazy and unskilled they couldn't make 10 minutes worth of content without boobs and f-bombs. Stuff rated pg anymore would make 007 blush.





MotoGP1199 said:


> HUGE fan of Gunsmoke. I find my self watching more and more classic TV shows now. For the most part I can just watch them and enjoy them with out any real politics injected into them.
> 
> For what ever reason I seem to like the older Gunsmoke episodes that are only 30 min long and the older Bonanza episodes. I don't really care for the Bonanza episodes from the 70's. All Rifleman episodes are good.
> 
> ...


I live in a rural area of Sierra Nevada mountains. No cable etc. Use an antenna...the station is called grit t.v.
Btw hope your new baby is doing well!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents would not let us watch "Love American Style" but we could watch all the murders we wanted. Gunsmoke was full of violence, rape, murder and Miss Kitty ran a bordello, that was fine in my family.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Check YouTube for those programs. Enter Beverly Hillbillies S1E1 and go from there, same for any title. Not everything is there but there's a whole lot on there. I enjoy at least the first few episodes of those old shows. Interesting to see how it started and ran from the onset.


Sometimes the Youtube episodes have horrible video. The other day I watched several "Honeymooners" episodes on Youtube. I was almost in tears laughing. Especially the "Golf" episode and the time Ralph was on a diet.


MotoGP1199 said:


> For what ever reason I seem to like the older Gunsmoke episodes that are only 30 min long and the older Bonanza episodes. I don't really care for the Bonanza episodes from the 70's. All Rifleman episodes are good.
> Those are all good too. You must watch the Inspire channel as they have all of those on there.


Yes the very early Gunsmoke episodes. John Wayne introduces Gunsmoke before season 1 episode 1. Chester is funny, but I like Festus. Festus came later just before they started filming in color. But yes. 30 minute black and white is what I like the best.
Oh...Its the "Inspiration" channel. I think?


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can get alot of old classic tv shows on Me tv or Antenna tv via over-the-air channels


----------



## oldwirepuller (Dec 12, 2015)

craigdj87 said:


> While watching Gunsmoke (which is set in the 1870s) I saw a receptacle mounted to a handy box with pipe going into the ground.
> View attachment 157640


where else would you plug in the horse when it gets cold?


----------



## Foz (Apr 12, 2021)

craigdj87 said:


> While watching Gunsmoke (which is set in the 1870s) I saw a receptacle mounted to a handy box with pipe going into the ground.
> View attachment 157640


for some unknown reason, I was watching a movie about the colonization of Hawaii. Upon return from the states in a 1890’s era square rigger ship you could see what looked exactly like a 400 watt metal halide flood light mounted on one of the yard arms of the ship.


----------

